# First trip w/ new Release Reel



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Went out yesterday with Yakntat to break in the new reel. It was a perfect day to take off work and go fishing. Bobos, sharks and snapper were thick. Water is clearing up and getting warmer. Caught plenty of bait after the second sandbar. No Kings. Today was even nicer. Coming in, I was able to see bottom in 40ft of water. Pelagics, we are waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job G, looks like a great day to be on the water! Good video too. What did you spool you new reel with??


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

65lb power pro slick


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah, good choice man, I'm a Powerpro fan myself. Almost looked like mono though the way that blue reflected on camera.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Would have loved to see that last fish that broke off. I'm a PowerPro guy myself where do you get the slick?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

youre right, The water was unbelievably clear today. When you guys are bottom fishing do you anchor or use a marker buoy? I found a small area today and dropped down a small frozen cig and caught a squirrelfish. I was gonna drop that back down but I found it kind of difficult to stay in place and fish at the same time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Pitt said:


> youre right, The water was unbelievably clear today. When you guys are bottom fishing do you anchor or use a marker buoy? I found a small area today and dropped down a small frozen cig and caught a squirrelfish. I was gonna drop that back down but* I found it kind of difficult to stay in place and fish at the same time*.


Thats why you get a Hobie. :thumbup:


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Get a wreck anchor. They're pretty easy to make and they do a good job of keeping us paddle guys on the wreck. Otherwise, I'll use a marker buoy and use that as a target for drifts. Hobies definitely have an advantage in this department, though.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

love that reel man. yea we are all waiting for the bft to show up. ginzu what do you render your videos in? looks super crisp just in 480p


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

We never anchor our yaks when we fish offshore. Maybe that will change some day, but I just don't like it. 

The rear facing camera is a GoPro2 running 720P. The front facing camera is a GoPro3 running 720p 120FPS. When I downloaded the footage I was impressed at how crisp it was. I use Imovie to render the videos. Simple and fairly quick.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice video I bet you can,t wait until June first.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice report. Would of loved to see that last fish. Just 3 more weeks!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Kayak Rookie said:


> Nice video I bet you can,t wait until June first.


Me and everyone else here. My stock from last year is gone, and we have already gone through all the flounder from this winter.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What's the matter with the reel?*

Looks like they put the handle on the wrong side.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

captken said:


> Looks like they put the handle on the wrong side.


I know, right? I ride goofy


----------

